# Lost weight.... And got a BFP??????



## Wantsabfp

Hiiii
Basically all i wana know is have any ladies lost weight and got pregnant.

How much did u lose in order to get a BFP:)))))

Has anyone who weigh Around the 20st mark lost weight and got pregnan


Good luck ladies:)))))))


----------



## Becwantsababy

I started with a personal trainer at the beginnin of Feb weighing 20st 1.6lb and am now down to 19st 6.4lb. I am ot on the pill anymore so hopefully once my OH realises that I really am trying to lose weight he might agree to start trying sooner rather than later. I know people that have lost weight and then got pg but not sure if they were trying while losing iykwim. 

For me though it is just as much about being healthy than losing weight as losing weight is a consequence of being healthy. 

Good luck in your weight loss goals x x


----------



## Wantsabfp

Thank You so much for replying... for me i have been trying to get pregnant for approx 16 months and have now got 2 a point were losing weight seems like the only way possible to get a bfp 

you imagine it would ber easy to get pregnant but oh no wen it cums down to it.... its very hard lol 


anyway wish you the best of luck on your journey luv xxx


----------



## Becwantsababy

No problem. The whole reason we are wating is for me to lose some weight. It is driving me insane as I have now turned 30 and my body is screaming at me to get pg. We have always said that we want me to be healthy not just for me but for any fuure children. I must admit I wish I could just stop losing weight and go for it but I know to lose weight is the right thing to do. 

I hope it is the weight that is hindering your conception and not something more serous. 

If you would like a wewight loss buddy just let me know. 

Take care x x


----------



## jessie_m

I went on low carb, went from 210 to 195 and got pregnant shortly after.


----------



## lisap2008

After 2 years of TTC I took a break and went on a high protien low carb diet and got a surprise BFP about a month later.I sadly lost it and its been year with no luck again so I am gonna try going on the diet again and see if it helps.


----------



## youngwife20

I was 15 or 16 stone. went on the camberidge diet very extreeme dixtox with no solid foods just shakes for 2 weeks and got pregnant on that. i think my body getting rid of the shit toxins helped my body get into baby making mode x


----------



## Vickie

I was 250 some odd pounds when I started WW and ended up losing 105 pounds total. We weren't TTC until the very end of my weight loss journey though and I fell pregnant the first month. I'm not sure if the weight loss helped or not, I would assume that it did at least some (I did fall pregnant fairly quickly with my daughter as well and I was overweight at that time but not as quickly as this time).


----------



## 3rdtimearound

I've lost 25 lbs low carbing in the last 2 months and got pregnant 2 weeks after deciding we'd TTC!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

After 4 years of ttc my first, I lost 10 pounds and conceived right away. Pretty sure that had something to do with it. I currently am unable to get pregnant and am trying to lose.


----------



## thurl30

Hi,

I currently weigh 19stone 13.5lbs, I have been yo yoing slightly the last few months losing a few lbs and then gaining them again, but the lowest weight I have been the last few months is 19stone 3lbs. We started TTC in November last year, and I got my first BFP on 11th December, I lost that pregnancy at 5 weeks 2 days, I got another BFP in January and lost that pregnancy at 5 weeks 2 days. It obviously hasn't been too difficult to get pregnant, but keeping hold of it is the issue. I know my weight isn't helping, but I want nothing more than to be a mum, and I don't feel like I have time to lose loads of weight before getting pregnant. I have heard that losing 10% of your body weight is enough to help, so that's what I am going to aim for starting from Tuesday when we get our next shop. I would be really happy to have a weight loss buddy xx


----------



## PrincessKate

Ive started slimming world after trying it online and realising i like it so i now go to local group, i weigh 20 stone 1lb so i am hoping if i get down to about 18 stone it will increase my chances of getting pregnant and keep on eating healthy.


----------



## thurl30

Hi PrincessKate, I am joining my local slimming world group on Tuesday night, can't wait! I think I am about 20 stone so I'm hoping I can really focus on it and adopt a healthy diet, which I hope will lead to a healthy pregnancy. Can I ask, do you have a regular cycle? I have a really irregular cycle, and I'm thinking it might be weight related. When did you join slimming world, and how is it going?


----------



## PrincessKate

thurl30 said:


> Hi PrincessKate, I am joining my local slimming world group on Tuesday night, can't wait! I think I am about 20 stone so I'm hoping I can really focus on it and adopt a healthy diet, which I hope will lead to a healthy pregnancy. Can I ask, do you have a regular cycle? I have a really irregular cycle, and I'm thinking it might be weight related. When did you join slimming world, and how is it going?

I went to the meeting very friendly, ive lost 3lbs this week, my periods were very irregular until i started eating healthier and the past few months have been regular again :flower:

Do you wanna be a diet buddy? Good luck tonight xx


----------



## missbabypo

I lost 2 st in 3 weeks then got pregnant straight away :)


----------



## thurl30

Yes fab diet buddies it is :happydance:

Congrats on the 3lb loss, that's awesome, what day is your weigh in each week?

I joined on Tuesday, weighing 20stone 5lb, a bit gutted my weight is so high but atleast I am doing something about it now. 

xx


----------



## thurl30

Missbabypo congratulations on losing weight and on getting pregnant :) xx


----------



## PrincessKate

missbabypo said:


> I lost 2 st in 3 weeks then got pregnant straight away :)


How did you lose 2 stone in 3 weeks? :shrug:

Congrats btw! :kiss:


----------



## PrincessKate

thurl30 said:


> Yes fab diet buddies it is :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on the 3lb loss, that's awesome, what day is your weigh in each week?
> 
> I joined on Tuesday, weighing 20stone 5lb, a bit gutted my weight is so high but atleast I am doing something about it now.
> 
> xx

Yey diet buddy :D i will message you my facebook if you like?

Mine is thursday (i think) i started at 21 stone 5lbs but ive lost about a stone of that on my own cutting back.

Dont be gutted just think if you didnt step on the scales this week then you might not have until 6 months later and be a stone heavier :)


----------



## thurl30

Ah you are doing really well :)

Yes you are right, thanks for that, I probably would actually be more than 1 stone heavier in 6 months I gain weight so quickly :(

So are you TTC or just waiting until you have lost some weight? 

xx


----------



## PrincessKate

thurl30 said:


> Ah you are doing really well :)
> 
> Yes you are right, thanks for that, I probably would actually be more than 1 stone heavier in 6 months I gain weight so quickly :(
> 
> So are you TTC or just waiting until you have lost some weight?
> 
> xx

We are NTNP atm ive not been on birth control for a long while 18 months plus, and im allergic to condoms so i dont use them, so if it happens it happens and ill be mega chuffed but id like to be down to 18 stone before i conceive and continue eating healthy.

Are you TTC? xx


----------



## thurl30

Oh right, well birth control can take time to get out of your system so the ntnp method is good because if it happens then it will be a lovely surprise :) I have successfully conceived twice but lost both at 5weeks 2 days, the most recent loss was January, I am convinced the losses happened because I am fat, it's quite stressful because I desperately want to be a mum, but I also want to be a healthy mum, but I don't feel like I have the time to lose loads of weight before having a baby. I just got weighed and lost 5.5lbs :happydance: How is your week going? xx


----------



## PrincessKate

Ive been quiet naughty all week, extra syns here and there so ive not lost this week but ive not gained (embarrassed) but im wiping the slate clean now and going shopping tomorrow to make sure i have SW friendly foods in :D

WOW! 5.5lbs is amazing :D


----------



## marrie11

I am ot on the pill anymore so hopefully once my OH realises that I really am trying to lose weight he might agree to start trying sooner rather than later. I know people that have lost weight and then got pg but not sure if they were trying while losing iykwim.


----------



## thurl30

PrincessKate don't worry about it, maintaining is normal and isn't anything to be embarrased about :) how have you been doing over the weekend? I think I have had quite a good week, I needed to really so that I can have a bit more flexibility next weekend being a bank holiday I usually indulge! xx

Hi Marrie11, how are you getting on with losing weight? it's so hard, we are ttc whilst I am losing weight because I haven't got the patience to wait, wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Neeta

Hi Ladies, I am a newby hear. I am 41 years old and desperately trying to lose weight to try for number 2. My ds is 16 years old now and my new partner wants a baby. I stopped smoking 2 years ago and have piled 3 stone on and I am struggling to lose it.


----------



## thurl30

Hi Neeta, welcome :) Do you think you need to lose the whole 3 stone before having number 2? What type of diets have you tried? I have about 8 stone to lose until I'm 'normal' weight, I am currently on Slimming World x


----------



## Wantsabfp

thurl30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently weigh 19stone 13.5lbs, I have been yo yoing slightly the last few months losing a few lbs and then gaining them again, but the lowest weight I have been the last few months is 19stone 3lbs. We started TTC in November last year, and I got my first BFP on 11th December, I lost that pregnancy at 5 weeks 2 days, I got another BFP in January and lost that pregnancy at 5 weeks 2 days. It obviously hasn't been too difficult to get pregnant, but keeping hold of it is the issue. I know my weight isn't helping, but I want nothing more than to be a mum, and I don't feel like I have time to lose loads of weight before getting pregnant. I have heard that losing 10% of your body weight is enough to help, so that's what I am going to aim for starting from Tuesday when we get our next shop. I would be really happy to have a weight loss buddy xx

I would love to buddy up with you too... so sorry to hear about ur losses ...


----------

